
Diesel-Scandal: Volkswagen Leaders Charged - tosh
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-09-24/vw-chairman-ceo-charged-with-market-manipulation-in-germany
======
tosh
> Germany’s embattled car industry suffered a one-two blow after prosecutors
> charged Volkswagen AG’s two top executives with market manipulation in the
> four-year-old diesel scandal […]

